# 3000 spinning wheels for Missrapunzel !



## hunternet

Félicitations pour ces 3000 posts Missrapunzel !

Ta fulgurante série de posts distillés sur les forums te fait bénéficier du statut de "membre premium experte ès contexte", contexte que tu n'hésites pas à demander à tes co-foreros, tout en faisant fuser ta phrase type : "peux-tu proposer ton propre essai de traduction ?" Ce qui ne signifie pas que l'essai de traduction sera propre, évidemment !

Ta disponibilité et tes messages empreints de bon sens font de toi un membre émérite des forums WR, nul doute qu'à ce rythme-là plusieurs Janosch ne seront pas de trop pour te rattraper sur les pentes de la vérité et de l'exactitude !

L'important étant de participer (comme l'avait bien dit Pierre de C., qui n'a pas dû gagner tant de trophées pour en sortir une pareille), ce que tu fais pour le plus grand bonheur de...ben de nous !

On en redemande ! (du contexte, et des posts !)


----------



## Micia93

Bravo Missrapunzel !

Ce petit fétiche qui accompagne tes fils m'est bien connu depuis quelque temps ! avant de participer, j'ai été une grande lectrice du forum
il est vrai que tu as toujours des réponses toujours très percutantes !
Bravo et continue !!     :=)


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Merci hunternet!* Haha, je n'en attendais pas moins de toi, car je sais que tu me trouves un peu stricte... Mon deuxième prénom c'est missprocédure!  
Tout ça pour dire que c'est un honneur d'avoir un fil ouvert par tes soins!! Et merci pour le jeu de mots des _Spinning wheels_... ça me rappelle un fil que j'avais ouvert!
J'aurai pas ton ambition et ne m'engagerai à écrire X mille posts par semaine... mais je m'efforcerai de toujours maintenir le niveau! 
D'ailleurs au fait, qui est ton fournisseur en huile de coude pour maintenir le rythme?! 

*Merci Micia!!* ça me fait très plaisir aussi que tu te précipites sur mon fil!! 
Dis-nous, Micia, quand aurons-nous l'honneur et la joie de lire ton millième post?  Bientôt j'espère!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*  FÉLICITATIONS MISSRAPUNZEL DE TOUT COEUR POUR CES MERVEILLEUX 3000 POSTS!!  *

C'est vrai qu'aucun mot ne peut exprimer combien nous te sommes reconnaissants pour toute l'aide que tu nous apportes, alors je vais me contenter de te dire MERCI MILLE FOIS, et BRAVO! J'espère que tu ne cesses de nous aider parce que ton aide est vraiment indispensable à ce forum et bien appréciée!

*FÉLICITATIONS À NOUVEAU!*

Prends soin de toi mon amie...
Grands biosus 
Cristina


----------



## pyan

Congratulations, Missrapunzel, on 3000+ pertinent posts.  Thank you for being the good member you are.


----------



## marcolo

Bravo pour ces 3000 posts, et pour ta méticulosité dans tes réponses, j'ai toujours apprécié les personnes qui sont perfectionnistes, et pour qui un petit détail peut faire l'objet d'un débat sans fin  Et tu as 3000 fois raison de demander toujours plus de contexte 


Est-ce un fétiche ton icône ou ton doudou ? En tout cas, bonne continuation, au plaisir de te croiser sur les fils du forum


----------



## DearPrudence

Je ne suis pas très loquace, ce soir, mais félicitations de nouveau pour toutes ces contributions


----------



## david314

Congratulations Hunternet on your 5000 posts, & Missrapunzel on your 3000th. I always enjoy reading what you have to say -you both do a fine job while maintaining an affable, yet scholarly attitude. I have learned quite a bit with your help. Keep up the good work & best wishes for the future. 

Cordially yours,

David


----------



## cropje_jnr

david314 said:


> Congratulations Hunternet on your 5000 posts, & Missrapunzel on your 3000th. I always enjoy reading what you have to say -you both do a fine job while maintaining an affable, yet scholarly attitude. I have learned quite a bit with your help. Keep up the good work & best wishes for the future.
> 
> Cordially yours,
> 
> David


 
What is there left to say?  David has said it all - particularly your affable yet scholary attitude (very well put! ).

I, too, have learnt many nuances from missrapunzel - thanks a million, my warmest congratulations and best wishes for your future posts.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aha ! À un moment j'ai cru que je lisais ta nécro, la Miss !   
J'espère que tu vas dire un peu quelques bêtises maintenant, pour faire mentir tout ce qui est écrit au-dessus ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Merci Cristina!!* Je sais que tu es toujours là pour féliciter les gens et ça fait toujours chaud au coeur!! 

*Thanks pyan!!* But be careful, next time you see me on the forum, I will probably be boasting around for having been described as a good member by a Mod!!  ...No I won't. Thanks, I'm very honored.

*Merci marcolo!!* Tu as pointé le bout de ton museau il n'y a pas si longtemps mais c'est toujours un plaisir de te croiser. Ton avatar a bonne mine d'ailleurs! 
En parlant d'avatar et puisque tu me le demandes, je te présente Janosch [yanosh] qui est un _canard zébré à roulettes_ importé d'Allemagne. Ce n'est pas mon doudou mais il m'accompagne dans tous mes déplacements en voiture. 

*Merci DearPrudence!!* Loquace ou pas, ça me fait grand plaisir! 

*Thanks david!!* It's always a pleasure to see your replies in the threads I've replied myself to, I like your style and your talent. Thanks for the congratulations!!  And if hunternet doesn't read your post in this thread, I'll pass your congrats over to him. 

*Thanks cropje!!* I'm very touched by your message too and I haven't said it enough : everytime I read one of your replies, I am speechless... if only I could say things better as a french native.... but I can't.  You're too fast and too talented, cropje!! Thank you! 

*Merci Karine!!* Ah bien je suis contente d'être encore assez vivante pour lire ça!!!  Ton message me fait plaisir et me fait rire en même temps, ça tombe bien j'adore rire!!


----------



## victoria1

Bravo Miss pour ces 3000 posts qui nous ont fait apprécier la langue de Molière dans ses moindres nuances. Je lis avec beaucoup de plaisir vos fils.  Quelle érudition! Merci encore. 
Victoria
P.S Vos tresses sont aussi longues que vos fils. De grâce ne les coupez pas, Missrapunzel.


----------



## pieanne

Bravo pour ces 3000 posts qui sont toujours "top notch"! On en redemande!


----------



## wildan1

Rapunzel, Rapunzel let down your hair!

En te lisant, MissRapunzel, je m'imagine toujours cette fille des comptes de fée aux grands cheveux blonds qui tombaient de sa tour.

Est-ce vrai ?  Cheveux longs ou le crâne rasé, peu importe ! Merci MR pour tes interventions du haut de ta tour--toujours appréciées et savantes.

wildan1


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Merci victoria!* Merci pour le petit message, c'est vraiment très gentil! Toi aussi tu es plutôt super douée dans ton genre!!  

*Merci pieanne!!* Mes 3000 posts ont l'air bien petits par rapport à ton score!! Je vais devoir rajouter des roulettes à (mon avatar) Janosch pour rester dans la course! 

*Thanks wildan!!* Yes I do have long hair but no, I live neither at the top of a tower nor in captivity (thank God!)!  Thanks for your very kind message, it's a real pleasure to have a personalised comment from you...


----------



## jierbe31

Quel est donc le vieux schnoque qui avait écrit "Mais aux âmes bien nées la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années" ?
Je suis carrément bluffé de constater le faible nombre d'années des contributeurs majeurs et *majeures* de ce site, nombre qui semble inversement proportionnel à la qualité de leurs contributions.
Donc mes félicitations, mon admiration et mes encouragements à persévérer te sont acquis avec un gros poutou à la mode toulousaine.


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Merci jierbe!!* Haha, en réalité j'ai trafiqué mon âge et inversé les deux chiffres... Non je plaisante!!  
Merci jierbe pour tes félicitations et tes encouragements qui me font bien plaisir.


----------



## sorry66

I haven't been much on the Forum recently but I remember you well Missrapunzel. Prompt yet well-thought out responses. Quite marvellous for one of such a tender age! Carry on the good work.


----------



## Missrapunzel

*Thanks sorry66!!* Yes I remember seeing you quite often at the end of 2007, not so much lately I think. Thanks for the nice comments, I hope to have the privilege to write you on congrats message on your 1000th soon!!


----------

